# Plancha de pelo calienta pero no lo suficiente



## chucheja (Nov 8, 2018)

Hola le compre a mi mujer por internet unas planchas de pelo iguales a la Babyliss elipsis pro 3000, pero pasado un tiempo al probarlas bien y comprobar la temperatura que cogen he visto que no cogen la temperatura que deberian coger, por ejemplo, la temperatura maxima que deberian coger es de 230 grados pero realmente cogen como maximo 175 grados y asi pasa con las demas posiciones que lleva, en todas deberia coger una tempertura y realmente coge mucha menos temperatura. ¿Alguien podria decirme a que puede deberse esto y como puedo solucionarlo para que coja la temperatura que debe coger?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2018)

Reclama a la garantía !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 8, 2018)

Hola, si no hay gtia.  Y quieres meter manos...
Quizás una de las placas no calienta, por eso aparenta levantar menor temperatura. Algunos equipos traen las dos resistencias en serie, pero algunos en paralelo, manejados por el mismo ctrl. térmico.


----------



## chucheja (Nov 9, 2018)

No ya no tiene garantia por eso quiero ver si puedo repararla. 
Las dos placas calientan pero no llegan a la temperatura que deberian coger.
A ver si me podeis echar una mano para poder hacer que funcione correctamente y llegue a la temperatura correcta en cada posicion de regulacion.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 9, 2018)

Hay que estudiar que "cosa" controla a la temperatura. Se puede descartar el problema en las resistencias, ya que hay dos opciones o funcionan o no.


----------



## chucheja (Nov 9, 2018)

Entonces ¿que tengo que hacer? Ya que como dices las resistencias no son ya que calor dan solo que no es la temperatura que deben dar pero calor si se calientan.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 9, 2018)

Debes estudiar el dispositivo que controla la temperatura. Sino, mejor llevarlo a alguien idóneo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2018)

Esas planchitas son "obsolescencia programada" , el control de temperatura es una mini mini plaqueta con un  microprocesador . . .  no es para mortales que se inician . . .


----------



## carlos12 (Mar 23, 2020)

amigo el problema que presenta la plancha es la resistencia NTC , coloca un potenciometro en serie con la NTC  y incrementa el valor ohmico  cuando alcance la temperatura deseada quitar el potenciometro , colcar una resistencia del valor que alcanzo con  el potenciometro. saludo Carlos Ruiz


----------

